# Classes offered?



## mjh (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you offer any basic classes for "rookies"? One that I'd really like to attend would be "How to Clean a Pistol". I've seen some how-to videos on youtube, but it would be nice to have someone teach me in person.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Gun Cleaning Classes*

Since you might have a different gun than the next guy, is't hard to have a gun maintenance class specific to your gun. I would be glad to show you proper cleaning and lubrication practices for your weapon. I work on Tuesday & Wednesday during the week, if you came in and shot mid day, 2:30 or so, or either right before closing I would have time. What kind of gun are you looking to be educated on mjh?

Thanks for the question.
Kenny


----------



## mjh (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Kenny. I'll try to get there on a day you're working. I have a Sig p250 and a Glock 26. I appreciate the help!


----------

